# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Detyre-Algoritm

## Tupac4ever

Kam nje detyre kurse per te ndertuar nje Algoritm i cili gjen nese minimumi i dy diagonaleve është i njëjti element i një matrice katrore me n x n element.

I Implemntuar ne Gjuhen C ose thjesht Algoritmi me Skeme Logjike.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Kam nje detyre kurse per te ndertuar nje Algoritm i cili gjen nese minimumi i dy diagonaleve është i njëjti element i një matrice katrore me n x n element.
> 
> I Implemntuar ne Gjuhen C ose thjesht Algoritmi me Skeme Logjike.


Cilat jane te hyrat dhe dalja. Me fjale tjera a eshte boolean rezultat i ketij krahasimi??

----------


## xfiles

dmth do kerkosh ne elementet e dy diagonaleve, do gjesh me te voglin dhe do i krahasosh nese kane te njejten vlere? Ja nje pseudo pseudo kod.

int n; //dimensioni matrices
int[][] m; //matrica
int a=m[0][0], b=m[n-1,0]; //japim si vlere fillestare vleren e elementit te pare te diagonaleve
for( i=0; i<n; i++) if(m[i][i]<a) a=m[i][i]; //gjejme elementin me te vogel te diagonales se pare

for( j=0; j<n; j++) if(m[n-1-j][j]<b) b=m[n-1-j][j]; //gjejme elementin me te vogel te diagonales se dyte

if(a==b) atehere eshte OK


kuptohet testoje se ku i dihet mund te kete ndonje gabim zhvendosjen e indeksit ne diagonalen e dyte.

----------


## josif

x-files kisha vetem nje sugjerim te vogel:

Tek loop-i i dyte nese b < a mund te besh break

----------

